# Buried Penis Syndrome



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

*WARNING - The link below contains full frontal adult male nudity!* Do *NOT* click on the link if you think you might be offended!

This is a video link to Howard Stern's "Small Penis Contest." It shows three adult men who suffer from buried penis syndrome.

A man's penis and scrotum is surrounded by a network of muscle and connective tissue that pulls the penis and scrotum close to the body and releases them for temperature control. A common complication of circumcision that is often not diagnosed or recognized is that this network of connective tissue and muscle is foreshortened. That tends to keep the penis pulled into the pubic mound except when the man has an erection. It probably also keeps him from reaching his full erectile potential by an inch or more. These men are showing evidence that they have buried penis syndrome.

For those who are lurking here researching the circumcision procedure and worrying about their son being ridiculed in the locker room, listen to the raucous laughter in the background. Which would be worse, some teasing in the locker room because your son had all of the body he was born with or teasing because it doesn't look like he even has a penis? At the very least, a man who gets teased about having a foreskin has an option. These men have no option left to them. I can't imagine the prize for the contest being big enough to make these men expose themselves and the results of their infant circumcision.

*Warning - This clip contains full frontal adult male nudity!*

http://www.flurl.com/uploaded/Penis_Contest_358.html

*Warning - This clip contains full frontal adult male nudity!*

Frank


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, "I dont want the girls in my son's life to laugh at him and think he's got a funny penis"

Umm...and having your son laughed out of the bedroom because his penis is burried and "looks small" is a "GOOD THING?"

Ugh..


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

hey, does howard (being on the side of the angels in this one) KNOW that this is a circumcision complication? if he mentioned it it could seriously help.


----------



## CRosewhisper (Aug 26, 2004)

Um, someone help me out here. I noticed these men are also very plump and have their penis buried in a little hill of fat. Is there a difference between just being overweight and Buried Penis Syndrome?


----------



## paminmi (Jan 31, 2005)

If I were to guess, these three guys have ambiguous genitalia with some sort of genetic thing going on. The first guy had a shape like a woman-hips and all. The third guy who wasn't overly obese had breasts bigger than a lot of women. It wasn't even evident they had testicles.

I wan't even able to tell if they were circumcised or not they were so small.

I wonder if they are intersexed...

http://www.merck.com/mmhe/print/sec23/ch265/ch265d.html


----------



## Pandora114 (Apr 21, 2005)

well one man admitted to being born with just one testicle...

ETA:

The diagram shown here

http://www.merck.com/mmhe/sec23/ch267/ch267h.html

Shows an intact penis









Short-ish foreskin but it's there!


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Pam, I highly doubt they are intersexed. Those are almost certainly the result of overzealous circ's or re-circ's like mine was, and there's nothing feminine about me whatsoever. It would be interesting to get the full stories from these men. I have the advantage of KNOWING that I had a normal penis that hung out from my body over my testicles prior to my re-circ at the age of 6. Right after that basically only the glans poked straight out from my body, and quickly thereafter it retreated into my pubic mound. It can become more or less severe depending on weight gain/loss, but any man carrying too much weight will appear to have a lesser penis. I've seen enough men far plumper than me in porn and their penises don't do that. And I KNOW I didn't have any drastic weight gains at that age. It was definitely the result of the circ.

Yeah, when erect a buried penis can look semi-normal. But another aspect to consider with this condition is that much of the normal shaft skin on the penis has probably been removed also. It not only makes normal sexual activity unpleasurable, but can be downright painful with it being overly tight and prone to the skin tearing. The aesthetics are something you can learn to live with, but the lack of normal functionality cannot be replaced.

I can't believe these guys would show them in a contest; I've been too ashamed to even show mine to a doctor since I was 14 years old. But kudos to them; I'm sure it was not their fault. I sincerely hope any parent who would circ their child because of the asinine "locker room" excuse will ask themselves how they would like their child to parade a botched penis like that around???!!! I can tell you.....NOT fun.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bm31*
I can't believe these guys would show them in a contest; I've been too ashamed to even show mine to a doctor since I was 14 years old. But kudos to them; I'm sure it was not their fault. I sincerely hope any parent who would circ their child because of the asinine "locker room" excuse will ask themselves how they would like their child to parade a botched penis like that around???!!! I can tell you.....NOT fun.









Bm31, I am so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bm31*
Those are almost certainly the result of overzealous circ's or re-circ's like mine was,...(

Oh you dear man
















~Nay


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks for the







's; I appreciate it. But I haven't really spent a lot of time dwelling on it. I was pretty much in denial about it until I got on the internet about 4 years ago and everything I learned pretty much confirmed my medical history when I confronted my mother about it. I've tried to keep my attitude healthy about it and look forward since it can't be changed. It's heartening that there are places like this where parents can be informed about respecting their child's genital integrity.

That video really made me sick. I use to think I was somehow personally defective, but through my own history and research I know that was not the case. Can you imagine if they were able to find three men willing to show themselves like that, how many more there must be that would NEVER do that?? I know I wouldn't.

I hope every parent that thinks they are preventing foreskin complications by circ'ing thinks about the scope of complications they are exposing their child to FROM a circ. Some occaisional redness or soreness, maybe even a UTI vs. something like a buried penis. In my book, there's no comparison.


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

DP would probably be embarrassed that I am saying this, but he doesn't come in this forum because circ makes him ill. He could have been in that contest. And he has normal size functioning testes - we have one child, and I got pregnant twice, each time the first time we tried. He definitely is not intersexed. He just had his testosterone checked, and it's normal too.

He IS very fat, and does have hips and breasts like the men in the video. But even when he lost a lot of weight, his penis was still pretty much buried. It is on the small side of normal when it's erect; it makes me so angry to know he could have had another inch or more. When it's not erect, sometimes you literally cannot see it, just like that first man. He also has extremely tight erections, which he says feel like the skin will split, and hair on his shaft. I HATE CIRCUMCISION. I am sitting next to his mother right now, and I wish she had just said NO.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom*
I HATE CIRCUMCISION. I am sitting next to his mother right now, and I wish she had just said NO.

Such a horrible practice.














to both you and your Dh.

~Nay


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Thank you Nay.







I guess like so many things in life, a decision made in ignorance can have truly far-reaching consequences. This one will affect both of us forever.
I love this man more than life itself, but our sex life is suffering. The major reason is that I almost cannot bear to look at the damage that has been done to him! Besides the complications I mentioned above, his scarring, pitting and dryness are some of the worst I've ever seen. I wish there was some way I could get over it, but I don't know how.


----------



## Charles Baudelaire (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom*
Thank you Nay.







I guess like so many things in life, a decision made in ignorance can have truly far-reaching consequences. This one will affect both of us forever.
I love this man more than life itself, but our sex life is suffering. The major reason is that I almost cannot bear to look at the damage that has been done to him! Besides the complications I mentioned above, his scarring, pitting and dryness are some of the worst I've ever seen. I wish there was some way I could get over it, but I don't know how.

Is there anything that surgery could do? I realize that's like suggesting to a burn victim that they go get a good tan, but given how painful this is for both of you both emotionally and otherwise, would it help???


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lula's Mom*
Thank you Nay.







I guess like so many things in life, a decision made in ignorance can have truly far-reaching consequences. This one will affect both of us forever.
I love this man more than life itself, but our sex life is suffering. The major reason is that I almost cannot bear to look at the damage that has been done to him! Besides the complications I mentioned above, his scarring, pitting and dryness are some of the worst I've ever seen. I wish there was some way I could get over it, but I don't know how.

Mama, I'm sorry. I can feel your pain through your post and my heart and empathy goes out to your dh and you.


----------



## ScotchIrishMommy (Oct 16, 2004)

10 minutes can cause a lifetime of damage. I wonder if the parents of those men were worried about "locker room teasing"







. Look at the damage they were causing to their sons' future sex lives. How can this be accepted as a parents' choice???!!!


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

that is so sad- now I know exactly how I will respond when my Dad brings up "the locker room" argument- I'm gonna play that clip for him.








Bm31 and Lula's Mom. It upsets me so much that a parent can make this decision for their child and yet it is the child and their future partners who have to live with the damage while their mother and father go around thinking they protected him from being "weird" or from infections or as my family tries to tell me "sex problems." I am so glad not to be a man- I already dislike my mom enough- if she had taken an inch or more away from my penis I think I would probably never speak to her again.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I dated a man who had a buried penis. He was definitely not a pseudohermaphrodite or whatever that link called them due to low levels of male hormones. In fact, he started going bald and was very hairy in high school due to making too much testosterone. He had normal sized testes that hung down like normal, but his penis was completely buried when not erect. He was very embarrassed, but I think a small plus was that his glans wasn't all dried out like most circ'd guys. He probably had quite a bit more sensitivity.

I also babysat a little boy who had this. I hated changing his diaper. It was extremely horrible the one time he had an enormous runny poop. Poop got into his buried penis and I wasn't sure what to do. I had to push the pad of fat to make it pop out so that I could wipe it. And he cried and tried to cover his penis. It was awful adn I felt terrible for having to do it, but I couldn't leave poop in there!


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

And he cried and tried to cover his penis. It was awful adn I felt terrible for having to do it, but I couldn't leave poop in there!
I'm so horrified I don't know what to say. That poor baby.

My husband likens circumcision to the Chinese custom of breaking girls' feet. All of the same myths were used to perpetuate it. It wasn't until the government banned the practice that it stopped. How is this any different? We are TORTURING and MUTILATING children. Some of them turn out 'fine'. Some of them turn out deformed and crippled. It's a crap shoot.


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveChild421*







that is so sad- now I know exactly how I will respond when my Dad brings up "the locker room" argument- I'm gonna play that clip for him.








Bm31 and Lula's Mom. It upsets me so much that a parent can make this decision for their child and yet it is the child and their future partners who have to live with the damage while their mother and father go around thinking they protected him from being "weird" or from infections or as my family tries to tell me "sex problems." I am so glad not to be a man- I already dislike my mom enough- if she had taken an inch or more away from my penis I think I would probably never speak to her again.

It did put a two year chill on my relationship with my mother. Her initial reaction that, "I'M not the one who cut him," was defiinitely NOT a helpful one. I don't think she'll ever quite understand how wrong circ is, but she did eventually offer to sell her house to pay for reconstructive surgery. I'd never have it done, but the offer helped smooth things over. Really, since I've always kind of been the "favorite," her biggest punishment was when I told her she should NEVER expect any grandchildren from me thanks to what was done.


----------



## LeosMama (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't pity you, please don't interpret this in that way.

But I feel tremendous empathy for you and it makes me want to weep. I wish there was something I could do to help you be whole again. I'm so sorrowful for you. It can't help you that your mother doesn't really feel culpable.


----------

